# For those of you in the Memphis, Tenn. area



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If any of you live close to Memphis, Tennessee, and are interested in going to a good dog show, there is one starting tomorrow (Friday) at the AgriCenter off Germantown Rd. (Shelby Farm Rd area). The Maltese show at ten tomorrow, then sometime around one on Saturday. I'm not sure of the time they show on Sunday. 
Also, next weekend, the St. Jude show will be held at the same facility. This is a big fundraiser for St. Jude, and it is also a place where there will be a lof of vendors, so bring plenty of money to shop. I don't have the show times for the Maltese yet, but, hopefully, I'll be close enough to a computer in the next few days to let you know.
And last, but not least, say a prayer for my Andy. He needs six single points to finish his championship. He's been shown four times and has three majors. He was beat last Sunday by my friend's sister with one of her males. At least we kept it in the family.








If any of you get to the show, come over and introduce yourself. I'll be the flunkie helping out with the dogs.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh! I'm going to be in Jackson this weekend and all next week. If MK didn't have a biochem and a histo test next week, I'd get her to drive with me to Memphis. Good luck to Andy and you, too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hubby will be in Memphis today for a business meeting. If I had known this was going on, I would have taken a "personal" day and gone to the dog show!
SHUCKS!








I can't go on Saturday, and the rest of my October weekends are booked...so that is not an option either...
Good luck to little Andy! Wish I could go!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I sure wish I would have know about this earlier so I could have made advance plans. This would be so much fun. Maybe I can catch the one next weekend. I am going to talk to my husband about it tonight.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I wish I could have gone but since I am all the way in California, its way too far!! Good luck to Andy, I know he will do great!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'm home from Memphis, and Andy is now a champion. He got a major yesterday and another today, completing his championship in six shows with five major wins. He's just eleven months old, so he's a little young to start his special career. We will put him in from time to time to give him some ring experience while he matures. I did get one good picture of him yesterday while he was sitting on the table, waiting to go in. I'll post it in the gallery.
We take off from showing from the end of November through the end of January, so I won't start Glory on her career until February or March. The grooming still goes on though.
One nice thing that happened this weekend (other than Andy finishing his championship) is that I got to meet the lady who was stranded in her attic for five days during Katrina. She was there with her friend who was showing. She is a delightful and very brave lady, and I'm so glad I had the opportunity to meet her.
Sorry none of you were in the Memphis area this weekend. I would strongly encourage a visit to the St. Jude show if you can make it, as they have oodles of booths which sell all kinds of products for dogs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my he is a gorgeous boy, well done Andy, congratulations


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! Andy is gorgeous!!!!!!















Congrats on his win!!!!!!!
















The lady from Katrina that you are talking about....? Is she the one that lost all her furbabies while she waited to be rescued?







I can't even imagine the pain/loss she must feel. Big hugs to her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the win!!!























Andy







is







breathtakingingly







beautiful







.... WOW!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Congats. Andy you sure are a handsome boy. I would take you home with me in a heart beat. LucyLou better keep a close eye on you , you just might decide to hitch hike to Char's house to visit the kidz LOL. I am so proud of you Andy job well done.
I know your mommies are so proud of you to.











































Char


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG he is gorgeous!!














Congratulations, Wish I could have been there to see him in all his glory!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He's beautiful!!! Wow, stunning!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Oct 9 2005, 09:33 AM
> *He's beautiful!!!  Wow, stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the kind words. Dian and I are both very proud of our boy. He will make a nice addition to our breeding program. He is so attached to Dian because he has been a house pet there since he came to us. He spends a good bit of his time running around her kitchen or sitting in her lap. He also loves to go for rides with her. Even if he is a show dog, he's just one big baby. It will be interesting to watch him continue with his show career as he matures. 
For those of you who worry about how our show dogs are kept--please don't as they are our family members. They get as much attention as your dogs do, and we don't shut them in crates. They do have x-pens (2 x6) they stay in some, but this is in our home. Right now, Glory is on the sofa, and I slept with another one last night and had two more beside my bed. In fact, Liz now sleeps on the little stool I use to get in and out of my bed. Since her fall, I won't trust her on the bed or sofa unless I'm alert and holding her.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Andy. Please let us know shen and where you will be next time. It would be so nice to see you and cheer you on for further championships. I am so thrilled


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Andy! How happy you must be! 

Did anyone happen to catch the dog show on Animal Planet? They featured a Maltese (it was a Bhe-Jei Malt).







The handler said it took FIVE HOURS to prep the dog for the show ring. I am just curious if it takes you that long?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Oct 9 2005, 11:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. Dian and I are both very proud of our boy. He will make a nice addition to our breeding program. He is so attached to Dian because he has been a house pet there since he came to us. He spends a good bit of his time running around her kitchen or sitting in her lap. He also loves to go for rides with her. Even if he is a show dog, he's just one big baby. It will be interesting to watch him continue with his show career as he matures. 
For those of you who worry about how our show dogs are kept--please don't as they are our family members. They get as much attention as your dogs do, and we don't shut them in crates. They do have x-pens (2 x6) they stay in some, but this is in our home. Right now, Glory is on the sofa, and I slept with another one last night and had two more beside my bed. In fact, Liz now sleeps on the little stool I use to get in and out of my bed. Since her fall, I won't trust her on the bed or sofa unless I'm alert and holding her.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107889
[/B][/QUOTE]

Faye,

He is beautiful!!!!














I am sooo jealous!! I knew he would win. Congratulations!!

Miko was groomed earlier today plus we had some car repairs done so I couldn't post earlier. I am sorry!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 9 2005, 05:41 PM
> *Congratulations to you and Andy!  How happy you must be!
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the dog show on Animal Planet?  They featured a Maltese (it was a Bhe-Jei Malt).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If they repeat that Animal planet show from Texas, the Westie is mine. I own him with two very nice ladies who are his breeder. He's been #1 for the past two years, but he's retired now. I have my one champion female Westie who will go see him soon, so I'll have some different little white ones running around here in my kitchen.
As for grooming.....That is a joke to have me groom one in full coat. My best friend and handler and I co-own two males (both now champions). She is teaching me to groom, but I still have a lot to learn. My Glory is seven months old, and her coat is about two inches from the floor. I'm doing OK with her, but I'll probably take her on to my friend soon. I cut two down during the aftermath of the hurricane and the long power outage. I'm regretting it now, and I may just start over with Dreamer, as I really want him finished.
My friend keeps our guy in top notch shape. He runs around in the house, and he wears wraps or has light oil on him. When it is time to get him ready for a show, she can do it in a little over an hour. I watched her do it Friday night in the motorhome. Weaver, one of my other boys, took two hours. He has short hair now that he is a finished champion and lives here with me.








I have a picture of the dog you are talking about who takes five hours. He was at the show in Memphis this weekend. I'll post it in the gallery, and someone can put it in the thread.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Oct 9 2005, 08:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they repeat that Animal planet show from Texas, the Westie is mine. I own him with two very nice ladies who are his breeder. He's been #1 for the past two years, but he's retired now. I have my one champion female Westie who will go see him soon, so I'll have some different little white ones running around here in my kitchen.
As for grooming.....That is a joke to have me groom one in full coat. My best friend and handler and I co-own two males (both now champions). She is teaching me to groom, but I still have a lot to learn. My Glory is seven months old, and her coat is about two inches from the floor. I'm doing OK with her, but I'll probably take her on to my friend soon. I cut two down during the aftermath of the hurricane and the long power outage. I'm regretting it now, and I may just start over with Dreamer, as I really want him finished.
My friend keeps our guy in top notch shape. He runs around in the house, and he wears wraps or has light oil on him. When it is time to get him ready for a show, she can do it in a little over an hour. I watched her do it Friday night in the motorhome. Weaver, one of my other boys, took two hours. He has short hair now that he is a finished champion and lives here with me.








I have a picture of the dog you are talking about who takes five hours. He was at the show in Memphis this weekend. I'll post it in the gallery, and someone can put it in the thread.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107954
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, thats so cool!!! To have the number one Westie!!!! I'll post it, as soon as it is uploaded. I wish I had watched, but I thought that it was a rerun







Have to catch it soon, I NEED to see the malt!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The malt featured on the show this weekend (Tommy) was handled by Vicki Abbott's daughter. He is a beautiful maltese.


----------

